# Thoughts on my eating plan for today?



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Today my diet will consist of the following:

30g BCAAs and 2 bananas upon waking

2 Sausage and egg snack wraps from MccDonald's 

250g cooked minced beef with sauce, some wholemeal pasta and 50g grated cheddar

1 can of tuna with some wholemeal pasta and 50g grated cheddar

250g cooked minced beef with sauce, some wholemeal pasta and 50g grated cheddar...again

Protein shake after the gym (60g) and 2 bananas

Pizza of some kind

This is a work day. I have calculated that this is roughly 310g protein (I don't count protein from the carb sources) but I am unsure of total carb, fat and caloric intake.

Is there anything that you would do differently?

I might add that I REALLY like bolognese style meals and am content eating it more than once in a day


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

That a lot of pasta... you Italian?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Between the minced beef, cheddar and sausages there's got to be a lot of saturated fat in that. I'd be cutting that down.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> That a lot of pasta... you Italian?


Haha, no mate, that's just today...sometimes I have rice instead or a few spuds


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Between the minced beef, cheddar and sausages there's got to be a lot of saturated fat in that. I'd be cutting that down.


Never looked at it like that. I do buy lean mince and drain whatever comes out of it and the cheese I use is "low fat". I don't know if that actually makes any difference really though =S


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Gynosaur said:


> Haha, no mate, that's just today...sometimes I have rice instead or a few spuds


Spuds mate, Sweet or white. Pasta doesn't fill me up properly plus takes ages to prepare. But whatever floats the boat..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is this a cheat day?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just looks like a lazy diet to me..


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is this a cheat day?


To be honest mate, I don't really know.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Just looks like a lazy diet to me..


Could you elaborate please?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gynosaur said:


> To be honest mate, I don't really know.


You don't know??? Well fcuked if we know then lol.

The diet just looks like a lot of junk food - massive ammounts of cheese, McDonald's, pizza.

Your diets going to solely be based around your goals. If your on a bulk and don't care about adding fat then it's ok. If you would rather gain lean mass then it needs cleaning up if that will be your daily diet.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also 'some' is not a measurement that's going tk give us any remote idea of how much your actually having. Is it 50g uncooked weight pasta or 150g.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks good to me except wholemeal pasta, yuck


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is this a cheat day?


This :lol:


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello mate

Is this just a one off or every day? and what are your stats?

If you spend some time and work out your maintenance and macros then try basing your food intake around that!

There are a number of threads to guide you on working out your macros and then basing you calories based on your goals.

P.S Maybe it's not the best of diets but if it's working for your goals then carry on!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tbh your diet is pretty bad & whats with all the cheddar ? You got a cheese fetish or something ? Anyway you seriously need to read up in the nutritional section on here.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Gynosaur said:


> Today my diet will consist of the following:
> 
> 30g BCAAs and 2 bananas upon waking
> 
> ...


What are your current goals? Lean mass, bulk, cut etc etc? depending on what you need to achieve will dictate your diet.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gynosaur said:


> Today my diet will consist of the following:
> 
> 30g BCAAs and 2 bananas upon waking
> 
> ...


& NO WAY thats 310 grams of protein that cant be.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

khani3 said:


> Hello mate
> 
> Is this just a one off or every day? and what are your stats?
> 
> ...


Hello mate.

This is just today.

I am 6' 2".


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> & NO WAY thats 310 grams of protein that cant be.


Maybe my maths is out?

I count the BCAAs (Not sure if I should or not?) (30g)

The wrap thingsx2 is 30g.

250gx2 cooked mince is 85g.

A can of tuna is 30g.

All that cheese is 35g(ish) and 10,000g fat.

The shake is 60g as stated.

The pizza is 40g according to the packet

310g?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gynosaur said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> This is just today.
> 
> I am 6' 2".


That's fine mate,

What are your goals? I assume you're looking to bulk as it is the gaining weight thread.

What is your normal diet like or is it pretty much the same?

Have you worked out your macros before? If you need help with that then let me know.

There's always a number of ways to achieve your goals and normally depending on your prioritisation and current circumstance you can achieve the goal!


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

khani3 said:


> That's fine mate,
> 
> What are your goals? I assume you're looking to bulk as it is the gaining weight thread.
> 
> ...


I am trying to gain weight, yes, haha 

Thanks for your input mate!


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

No worries

If you work out on average the amount of carbs and fat it contains then you can just change certain foods to ensure it is more better suited for your needs, or reduce the serving sizes ect

and if it is just a one off then thats fine call it a cheat day and eat some more bolognese style meals


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Gynosaur said:


> I am trying to gain weight, yes, haha
> 
> Thanks for your input mate!


What sort of weight are you trying to gain, lean mass or mass and not too bothered about a bit of fat?


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> What sort of weight are you trying to gain, lean mass or mass and not too bothered about a bit of fat?


Not bothered about some fat gains mate to be honest.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Gynosaur said:


> Not bothered about some fat gains mate to be honest.


Then eat everything in sight and when you have finished eat some more, your diet plan at the minute for bulking is a bit like a cheat day when trying to cut, do you know what your maintenance cals are, if you can work those out then add 500cals a day straight away and then increase it gradually until you find what level works for you.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Gynosaur said:


> Today my diet will consist of the following:
> 
> 30g BCAAs and 2 bananas upon waking
> 
> ...


Do you mean you wont count the protein content from pasta for example? As a carb is a carb and protein is protein lol

I would count it!


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Do you mean you wont count the protein content from pasta for example? As a carb is a carb and protein is protein lol
> 
> I would count it!


Correct. I don't count the protein from the pasta and stuff...

=S


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Gynosaur said:


> Correct. I don't count the protein from the pasta and stuff...
> 
> =S


any reason? Is this so you always exeed the target amount of protein each day?


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

supermancss said:


> any reason? Is this so you always exeed the target amount of protein each day?


Don't know really mate, never really thought to.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I would cut all the junk food out straight away and keep it to once or twice a week,

Ground turkey with bolognese?? As one of your staples

But the diet needs a lot of work IMO


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

supermancss said:


> any reason? Is this so you always exeed the target amount of protein each day?


Tbh I don't count the protein from carb sources , just never thought they were that bio available (maybe wrong) so never counted them


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

bail said:


> I would cut all the junk food out straight away and keep it to once or twice a week,
> 
> Ground turkey with bolognese?? As one of your staples
> 
> But the diet needs a lot of work IMO


Not turkey mate, it's beef.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Gynosaur said:


> Not turkey mate, it's beef.


Thanks mate was saying you replace the sh!t meals with a ground turkey a bolognese sauce, and alternate with that a lean ground beef as you like bolognese style meals


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

bail said:


> Thanks mate was saying you replace the sh!t meals with a ground turkey a bolognese sauce, and alternate with that a lean ground beef as you like bolognese style meals


Oh right sorry mate I misread what you meant


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Gynosaur said:


> Oh right sorry mate I misread what you meant


That's Alryt mate, it's cheap and very lean cooks in minutes


----------

